# How to change profile pic?



## Suki123 (Aug 15, 2021)

How do I change profile pic


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Suki123 said:


> How do I change profile pic


Click on your avatar on the top right of the page. click on “account settings” and then click on “edit avatar”.
Then change your picture to whatever you want.


----------

